# so..



## CookiDoll (Mar 25, 2010)

yes avant que nous pouicons bouger des petits posissons verts avec des ventres rouges


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

uh qui?

srry I have no clue what your saying


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

عقول جميلة تجعل الناس جميلة


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

@CookiDoll said something about moving icons to small green fish with red bellies

@jack london said "Minds of the beautiful people make beautiful"


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

beautiful minds make beautiful people

Grats on figuring it out @Lokkye


----------



## Vodhgarm (Mar 27, 2010)

Като сме тръгнали да се правим на яки и да пишем на чужди езици, я да взема и аз да се набутам в разговора.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Ich habe keine Ahnung.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

El habla es plata, el silencio es oro


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Megint ez a marhásság! Hagyd abba már....


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

怎么回事啊? 我真的不明白...


----------



## zynthaxx (Aug 12, 2009)

Förlåt, men den här tråden är en liten aning meningslös...


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

猿も木から落ちる。　　　　　　　　　.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> 猿も木から落ちる。　　　　　　　　　.


Benar kah?


----------



## jack london (Aug 27, 2010)

beaux sourires, des jeans serrés, belle et les odeurs sont ce que les femmes sont en


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

I was never any good at foreign languages.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

CookiDoll said:


> yes avant que nous pouicons bouger des petits posissons verts avec des ventres rouges


french?



jack london said:


> عقول جميلة تجعل الناس جميلة


arabic?



Vodhgarm said:


> Като сме тръгнали да се правим на яки и да пишем на чужди езици, я да взема и аз да се набутам в разговора.


russian?



madhatter said:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung.


german?



MonieJ said:


> El habla es plata, el silencio es oro


spanish?



holloko said:


> Megint ez a marhásság! Hagyd abba már....


oh dear... uh... I don't know this one....



darksoul said:


> 怎么回事啊? 我真的不明白...


chinese? vietnamese?



zynthaxx said:


> Förlåt, men den här tråden är en liten aning meningslös...


swedish?



RyRyMini said:


> 猿も木から落ちる。　　　　　　　　　.


japanese?



jack london said:


> beaux sourires, des jeans serrés, belle et les odeurs sont ce que les femmes sont en


french?



I don't know any of these (except the spanish - talk is silver, silence is gold)

but I think I recognize some of the patterns. please tell me which ones I got right. Sorry if I offend anyone.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

sonicdrink said:


> holloko said:
> 
> 
> > Megint ez a marhásság! Hagyd abba már....
> ...


Hungarian.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

madhatter said:


> Hungarian.


Thanks! I wish I had the IPA for that. That almost sounds like the lyrics in "Mi van a nevedben" from Unique...


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

@sonicdrink

怎么回事啊? 我真的不明白... <--- Chinese :wink:


----------

